

Panoramio: The day that we rejected an acquisition offer from Google - lleims
http://novobrief.com/panoramio-google-acquisition/

======
AndrewKemendo
>I had no desire to have a boss and I wasn’t sure how my non-technical profile
could fit in with Google.

Given that they were acquired finally, I would be interested for a follow up
to this portion as I am sure it applies to many people in startups acquired by
big technical companies like GOOG.

~~~
gabemart
I'm curious about this too. Are these kinds of acquisitions ever a simple
buyout, where the founders and early employees take their money and walk away?

------
adrianmg
Loving these kind of stories, thanks for sharing

